# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى  ADVANCE CDMA TEAM MULTI-CDMA TOOL Released 17-06-11

## mohamed73

*Hello to all CDMA USERS... 
We are happy to say some World First and Real solution again with Advance Cdma Team 
ADVANCE CDMA TEAM MULTI CDMA TOOL RELEASED 1.0.0.54 
OLD COMBO IS REPLACED WITH MULTI CDMA TOOL HUAWEI PART REMOVED. 
What's New? 
+ Added MICRO MAX 24 MARCH,26 MARCH ... World First..
+ Added SAMSUNG B119 BOTH VERSION 1 CLICK USB UNLOCKING.   World First..* *+ Added SAMSUNG B159 1 CLICK USB UNLOCKING.   World First..* *
AND MUCH MORE...
FULL CHANGE LIST AT... 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
WE REQUEST TO ALL USERS TO POST SUCCESS FULL AT THIS THREAD... 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
New huawei tool will be released with surprise update soon.. 
Our product web
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Best Regards
Advance Cdma Team*

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه 
 اسمح لي ابدي اعجابي بقلمك وتميزك واسلوبك الراقي وتالقك

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا ياريس
تم النقل للقسم الصحيح

----------


## seffari

*بارك الله فيك*

----------

